# Rain, rain, go away...



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

...come again some other month.

This is insane. All of southern Missouri's going under water, and it's rising here in 'Lou. I haven't seen anything this bad since the Big One of '93. The water won't come anywhere near me but damn... seems we're always either in a drought or getting flooded.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

oh man....I was THERE in '93....hope it doesn't get that bad for a long long time.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

It snowed here yesterday. Seems nature forget its spring. lol.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm finally having good weather after a few days of rain! Better it rain's now than October


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm glad you won't be flooded out Rev..
that is just a bad scene down there. 
It's bad enough one time ,but to just keep getting on getting more and more rain sucks.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The city of Pacific is evacuating... Eureka will probably be next. A few people with higher houses are staying behind to keep looters away. Valley Park (in south StL county) is submerging; sand boils are showing up outside of the sandbag walls and it's boiling up out of the sewer system. Several major roads there are are several feet under and the water's still rising and getting very close to I-44. MoDOT's putting concrete barriers and sandbags along either side of the interstate because the water's getting so close to it. Right now the Meramec river is causing the most grief (second highest flood stage in recorded history so far) but the Mississippi's high too; they put the floodwall up downtown and shut down a few streets. We're hoping it's crested and will reach the "action stage" (just below flood stage) by tomorrow afternoon, but the people in Jefferson county anywhere near the Meramec are screwed.

Oh well. At least we'll have a nice green spring.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The city of Pacific is evacuating, the neighborhoods are all flooded out... Eureka will probably be next. A few people with higher houses are staying behind to keep looters away. Valley Park (in south StL county) is submerging; sand boils are showing up within the sandbag walls and it's boiling up out of the sewer system . Several major roads there are are several feet under and the water's still rising and getting very close to I-44. MoDOT's putting concrete barriers and sandbags along either side of the interstate because the water's getting so close to it. Right now the Meramec river is causing the most grief (second highest flood stage in recorded history so far) but the Mississippi's high too; they put the floodwall up downtown and shut down a few streets. NOAA thinks it's crested and will reach the "action stage" (just below flood stage) by tomorrow afternoon, but the people in Jefferson county anywhere near the Meramec are screwed. 

At least we'll have a nice green spring for a change.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

whew... the rivers are all receding... leaving a hell of a mess behind and lots of damage behind in parts, but at least the threat is over. Some parts have had more rain, but not enough to swell the rivers, just enough to help wash away some of the munge and crap left behind by the floodwaters.

Let no one tell you any different: We are not masters of this planet. Mother Earth does what she wants, when she wants, and there ain't dick you can do about it but cope as best you can. Like Mama Kali, she is the mother that nurtures you and cares for you, but is one cold-hearted and vicious bitch when she's in a mood and makes no exceptions for the innocent or pure of heart. Be respectful, and be wary.


----------

